# Taking insulin when out and about



## CatherineNI (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi all, 
Just wondered what you all do about taking your insulin when out for a meal etc. It just struck me yesterday while going to the toilets to 'shoot up' after ordering my meal that there is such constant talk in the media these days that people shouldnt be forced to breast feed in toilets but yet I go there to take my insulin (obviously not on a pump). I would do it sitting at the table but suppose I don't as I know how squeamish my husband is so know others probably the same. Have any of you been confronted for publicly taking your insulin?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi Catherine, I'm not insulin dependent but I'd hardly think that toilets are an ideal place to 'shoot up'..... By their very nature they are rather less than sanitary!!!!


----------



## Robin (Jul 27, 2016)

I've always injected at the table, nobody's ever said anything, and as I inject into my midriff, it's below table level, so probably nobody even notices. The only time a comment has ever been made was on a cruise recently, when one of the waiters asked if I was diabetic, and told me he could bring me the days menus at breakfast in case I needed to choose what I was going to have in advance. ( I didn't, but it was nice of him to ask).


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 27, 2016)

I have never personally been confronted for taking insulin and I don't use a pen but plain old fashioned syringes. I have injected in restaurants with people delivering food to me. Nobody has ever batted an eyelid. It is nobody elses business and to be perfectly honest nobody else ever seems to care all that much


----------



## Austin Mini (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi Catherine, I order my food, do a test and only when I see what I am about to eat do I fix a needle on my insulin pen, calculate how much I need and inject into my leg. Its easier this time of year when I am in shorts but when wearing long trousers I just inject through them. Dont worry about other people they dont know what you are doing. Please dont worry about being seen. I have been doing this for over thirty years now and I have never seen another diabetic do an injection. When on an aircraft sitting in my seat I have injected into my arms nobody took a blind bit of notice.
Last Monday a young Polish woman breast fed her baby in Subway next to us and sitting in the window seat too. She donned a cape of some sort and fed her baby. Its the most natural thing for a mother to do.


----------



## heatherjoy (Jul 27, 2016)

I inject at the table either in my stomach or arms depends on what I'm wearing, most people don't seem to notice or care. I occasionally get a random oooo I'm diabetic too however once I did have someone shouting druggies aren't allowed in here. It upset my parents more than it upset me (I was about 15 at the time), it's not my fault they're rude and don't get their facts straight! 
Just inject where you feel comfortable!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 27, 2016)

Saw a 'forum friend' use one of those Austin, about 2 years ago whilst 'the gang' were out for a meal and she and her husband had brought little man - his 10pm feed.  It conceals not only the boobs but also the baby - so he was all snuggled up really closely and in the dar (well less light) which I thought was really gorgeous for bonding etc, and the relax the babe.  Nobody batted an eyelid !

Ditto with jabbing - test on lap below the edge of the table, I used my midriff too - and just get on with it!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 27, 2016)

Hee hee - we sat on a sea wall in France enjoying our frites and mayo - and I was just jabbing - shedloads of people about, so what - when a young couple way across the other side of the prom were pointing at me and in animated conversation, the look of indignation on their faces was a picture.  I finished, so put the needle cap back on with a flourish, grinned a cheery grin at them and waved to then, pen in waving hand.

We were WILLING them to go and fetch a gendarme - PLEASE PLEASE go and find one!  (cos you bet I can explain why in French) But the swines didn't.  How boring THEY are!

That was about 4 years ago in Berck sur Mer during the (annual) Easter Kite festival so there were thousands of folk there - it's a fantastic week by the way - and literally the only time I've ever noticed anyone anywhere in the world - even notice.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 27, 2016)

CatherineNI said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondered what you all do about taking your insulin when out for a meal etc. It just struck me yesterday while going to the toilets to 'shoot up' after ordering my meal that there is such constant talk in the media these days that people shouldnt be forced to breast feed in toilets but yet I go there to take my insulin (obviously not on a pump). I would do it sitting at the table but suppose I don't as I know how squeamish my husband is so know others probably the same. Have any of you been confronted for publicly taking your insulin?



Never inject in a toilet, horribly unhygienic.  Anyone who's "squeamish" needs to look away or get over themselves (and be thankful it's not them who have a damaged pancreas).


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 27, 2016)

I once got stopped for a traffic offence and there was a syringe in the centre console of my car. The copper kept looking at it and was obviously dying to ask but I could see he was embarrassed to. He started asking vague questions about the condition so I deliberately gave him some confusing answers.  He would change the subject and then hurriedly  attempt to get back on topic and ask some more vague questions about the condition so once again he got daft answers. In the end he came out and asked about my condition so I told him. He was unsure at first and challenged why my answers were unclear so I told him he got unclear answers to unclear questions and if he had just come straight out and asked in the first place he could have saved us both some time.  Just out of spite he fined me for not wearing a seat belt.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 28, 2016)

I always inject at the table in restaurants. Nobody has ever objected. This isn't because they don't mind, it's because they don't understand what they see, so it doesn't compute. There's a word the psychologists use for this phenomenon, but I can't remember what it is. As long as you don't make a song and dance about it, you shouldn't have a problem.

If the restaurant management object, and ask you to do it in the toilet, ask them if you can have a s**t at the table. That usually brings up a discussion about hygiene, which they always lose.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 28, 2016)

I test and inject at the table. I've never thought of injecting through my clothes, thanks for the tip.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm an at the table gal, just whip out a bit of flesh and jab.  I have had a few comments, mostly from kids who are just interested but only one woman (fully grown adult body clearly her brain was behind) who was a pain about it and made a big fuss.  Let's just say my fuss was calmer, better and left her looking like a fool.  If I'm with squeamish types I just tell them to look away.  I'm fairly cavalier about it and inject wherever I am when I want to eat.  I was a bit reticent at first but then my general laziness took over, oh and the fact that I have to wait until the food arrives before making a judgement and if it's a three courser I have to jab separately (very sensitive to insulin), so I'd spend half my life in the loo, and I couldn't be bothered


----------



## CatherineNI (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Only using insulin since April and don't go out for dinner that often. I will take courage from your positive experiences and just get it done at the table.  By the way just in case it wasn't clear I have no problem with people breast feeding in public but suppose what I was trying to say is that if people aren't receptive to seeing such a natural thing then maybe I'd be challenged for injecting and didn't want a scene


----------



## eggyg (Jul 28, 2016)

I injected in.a restaurant for the first time on Saturday. Just started MDI last week. My hubby turned round and said ' are you going to do your insulin?" I already had and HE didn't notice and was sitting right next to me! I'm lucky as I have a Libre so testing is easy and injecting literally takes seconds, people are generally more interested in theirselves and those with them to notice. Good luck and don't worry. Elaine.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2016)

I always inject at the table 

I wrote a poem once about injecting in public...

Farts vs. Injections

Excuse me, I’m sorry, I must ask you to leave,
For our customers are shocked and distressed,
And there’s been a complaint that you made someone faint,
And the management are far from impressed!

But what did I do? I’m innocent, I say!
I was just sat here eating my meal!
I’m embarrassed and hurt by the things you assert, 
Have you no care for how I might feel?

If anyone should leave, then that woman over there
Just frightened my kids by injecting!
So disgusting and crude, alarming and rude,
It is her that you should be ejecting!

So, you claim that a lady who must do that to live,
In a restaurant is far less befitting
Than to lift up one cheek and let out a slow leak
Of the gases that you were emitting?

I admit that I trumped, but it wasn’t so loud,
I don’t see what there is to discuss!
What did I do wrong? It didn’t take long,
I don’t see why you’re making a fuss!

Sir, injections are fine just before you can dine,
But a fart is a toilet-based act!
It is far from discreet and puts folk off their meat,
So in future, remember that fact!


----------



## CatherineNI (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks Northerner that is a gem


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 28, 2016)

With enough practice you can inject under the table while talking to people and they don't even realise you're doing it!

Generally most people are too absorbed in their own problems to really notice what you're doing, but I appreciate injecting in public isn't always the most comfortable thing to do. I've always had a line in the back of my head which I've thankfully never had to use, which is "You don't like me doing this? Trust me, it's nothing compared to how much I dislike the fact I have do this full stop."


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 28, 2016)

I used to go out and inject in the car, but the longer I've had diabetes, the more blase I've got about injecting in public places!  I am squeamish myself, so I always try to make sure no-one can see what I'm doing out of consideration for them, but if I saw someone get out a needle I'd just close my eyes or look away, and I imagine most squeamish people do the same.

If you are worried about what people will say and don't want a row, you could always get one of these cards to show them


----------



## AJLang (Jul 29, 2016)

I've injected in toilets and at restaurant tables. I've never had any problems with either approach


----------



## Lilian (Jul 29, 2016)

I was once in a restaurant and took out my testers and insulin.    Suddenly I had over the top service.   Waiter asking if I need anything.  After bringing the food he not only asked if it was OK.   He then proceeded to tell me that the meat was fresh and only just cooked, about the vegetables etc.   We were puzzled about all this attentiveness.     Then I found out why.    He saw me with all the paraphernalia and thought I was a food inspector, taking samples of the food etc.      I had to explain to him it was because I was diabetic.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Jul 29, 2016)

I've only been injecting since September last year, but I have yet to inject in a toilet. I test and inject at the table when I'm eating. I'm discreet about it, but I don't make an effort to hide it. I inject in my abdomen, arms or legs depending on what's easiest at the time. Nobody has said anything as yet, I haven't noticed anybody noticing, but I don't pay a huge amount of attention!  
Yes, there is the possibility people will be squeamish, but they can look away if they do happen to notice. I wouldn't go to a toilet to take any of my other medications!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 30, 2016)

Given that people who have done their business, and wiped their bottoms, unlock the toilet door before they wash their hands, imagine the bacterial contamination. You then go in, use the same lock, pick up the bacterial contamination and then  inject yourself. Still think it's ok to inject in toilets? And if all you have done is inject yourself, do you wash your hands before going back into the restaurant? (Pass the bread, dear, and could I have E. Coli with that?)

Sorry to sound like a public information film...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2016)

Bearing in mind that pen needles are so tiny they're difficult to see even when you are looking directly at them! What's to see?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 30, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Given that people who have done their business, and wiped their bottoms, unlock the toilet door before they wash their hands, imagine the bacterial contamination. You then go in, use the same lock, pick up the bacterial contamination and then  inject yourself. Still think it's ok to inject in toilets? And if all you have done is inject yourself, do you wash your hands before going back into the restaurant? (Pass the bread, dear, and could I have E. Coli with that?)
> 
> Sorry to sound like a public information film...


Mikey this may only be my perspective but I have been injecting for 45 years.  Prior to having insulin pens if I injected before a meal it was an insulin vial and syringe - I'm sorry but 25 ish years ago when I started on MDI using the syringe etc people would not have been impressed if I had whipped these out in a restaurant.  Certainly not people I was with and this is no criticism of them because I love them.  As I said it didn't cause me any problems. Plus I also wanted to keep my diabetes to myself.  Times have changed but that was me then. Of course I washed my hands - and I don't know of anyone close to me or a relative who got E.Coli or anything similar.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 30, 2016)

Oooh yes and keeping with the toilet subject when I was on Levemir at night I always did my injection in the bathroom because by leaving it on the bath it reminded me too inject AND I keep all of my testing stuff on the bath (next to the toilet) every night so that it's there if I need to test during the night and so I don't disturb OH


----------



## stacey_w (Jul 30, 2016)

I always let Riley choose where he wants to do his injection. Sometimes he asks to go the toilets but most of the time he just does it wherever we are sat! I think it's important he doesn't grow up thinking that what he is doing is something to be embarrassed about. It's keeping him alive at the end of the day and I find it amazing that an injection can do that!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2016)

To be fair, some restaurant bathrooms are probably a lot cleaner than my front room where I usually do my injections   I think the point is that people shouldn't feel they HAVE to excuse themselves these days, especially with the equipment used and a generally more tolerant and accepting society - as well as a helluva lot more people with diabetes!  Let's face it, there are 400,000 Type 1s and around 1m Type 2s in this country who use insulin which is a significant number of people - chances are you are no longer alone in that restaurant! 

How about an injecting flashmob...?   (A follow up poem to 'Nursing 101' about a nurse who found the idea of people with diabetes injecting in restaurants abhorrent.)

The scene: Luigi’s restaurant in downtown Birkenhead,
Full of hungry diners all waiting to be fed,
And there, amongst their number, a very special guest,
The nurse who failed her 101 would face another test…

The customers chatted pleasantly, as wine was passed around,
Our nurse was unaware of how her evening would be crowned…
A secret nod, a knowing wink, would all ensure the plan
Co-ordinated smoothly by each woman and each man.

Spaghetti carbonara and lasagne were brought in,
And all at once was silence – you could have heard a pin!
The nurse’s ears pricked up to hear a host of tiny clicks
As a hundred insulin users prepared to take their fix…!

Airshot after airshot was squirted in the air,
Like tiny dancing fountains from each and every chair!
And then the men exposed the flesh that lay beneath their shirts,
The ladies smiled as they pulled down the waistband of their skirts!

The nurse just stared in horror as the needles all went in,
And pierced the fatty layers that lay beneath the skin!
Well, then she just exploded, it was more than she could stand!
And now she’s pushing daisies up in Nighty-night Nurse Land!


----------



## Radders (Jul 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> To be fair, some restaurant bathrooms are probably a lot cleaner than my front room where I usually do my injections   I think the point is that people shouldn't feel they HAVE to excuse themselves these days, especially with the equipment used and a generally more tolerant and accepting society - as well as a helluva lot more people with diabetes!  Let's face it, there are 400,000 Type 1s and around 1m Type 2s in this country who use insulin which is a significant number of people - chances are you are no longer alone in that restaurant!
> 
> How about an injecting flashmob...?   (A follow up poem to 'Nursing 101' about a nurse who found the idea of people with diabetes injecting in restaurants abhorrent.)
> 
> ...


Standing ovation! Love it.


----------



## Lilian (Jul 30, 2016)

Fantastic poems.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 30, 2016)

I always inject at the table. No fuss, just get the pen out, stick a needle on the end, dial up the units and jab it into my leg, through my trousers.  No one has ever objected or commented and one of the crowd hates needles.  Toilets are not the place to do injections with all the airborne infection flying around.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 2, 2016)

I inject at the table. There might be a queue in the ladies. Also, toilets are often dirty. No-one has ever commented, or noticed even. I really enjoy eating out. Go for it!

Riley rocks, btw!


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 2, 2016)

I injected at the table from day 1.  On that first day we went out for lunch, I was shaking so much I dropped the pen, and had to put a new needle in before injecting.  I am glad I started that way and continued with that approach.


----------



## Cleo (Aug 2, 2016)

I always inject at the table - if people don't like it they can look in the other direction 
also, I often find that in 9 times out of 10,  people don't even notice that you're doing it


----------



## eggyg (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm only two weeks into MDI and injected at the table or rather under, in the first week. Then on Monday I was at the races, Ladies Day, all posh frocks and high heels, I had to go to the loos to inject as I didn't want to lift up my frock and expose my undercarrage to the world and his wife! It was very difficult, no where to put my handbag, somehow managed but wouldn't want to do it again. Is this the end for posh frocks for me? Did think about injecting in my arm but my arms are quite skinny and haven't done it before and didn't want the first time to be infront of 100s of drunken race goers! ( I include myself in that). What's your thoughts on arms? Is it normal?


----------



## Annette (Aug 3, 2016)

Arms is fine. I often used my arms pre pump. Try pushing the back of the arm (bingo wings!) against a wall or chair to bring it round to the side so you can reach it - also acts as 'pinching it up'.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 3, 2016)

Annette said:


> (bingo wings!)




HOUSEY HOUSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2016)

eggyg said:


> I'm only two weeks into MDI and injected at the table or rather under, in the first week. Then on Monday I was at the races, Ladies Day, all posh frocks and high heels, I had to go to the loos to inject as I didn't want to lift up my frock and expose my undercarrage to the world and his wife! It was very difficult, no where to put my handbag, somehow managed but wouldn't want to do it again. Is this the end for posh frocks for me? Did think about injecting in my arm but my arms are quite skinny and haven't done it before and didn't want the first time to be infront of 100s of drunken race goers! ( I include myself in that). What's your thoughts on arms? Is it normal?


This shows injection sites, you need to go for the upper, back of the arms:


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 4, 2016)

I often use the backs of my arms, especially when I'm working as it's the easiest place for me to access! 
As others have said, upper arms, around to the back


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 4, 2016)

I've always been very self-conscious about injecting in public.  Many years ago we went to a rather upmarket restaurant and I decided now was the time to conquer this phobia.  I was then outraged when the management of this establishment asked me to leave.  I considered my options - letter to my MP, newspaper, BDA etc but in the end decided against it as I realised dropping my trousers and boxers and baring my arse to inject in front of the startled diners was perhaps not the wisest of moves.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 5, 2016)

Perhaps not, Matt. But I suppose I was lucky to learn from my mum that injecting through clothing was perfectly feasible, cos for sure she never bared her arse in public, not with being a teacher in a convent school. Wouldn't want frighten the nuns.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I've always been very self-conscious about injecting in public.  Many years ago we went to a rather upmarket restaurant and I decided now was the time to conquer this phobia.  I was then outraged when the management of this establishment asked me to leave.  I considered my options - letter to my MP, newspaper, BDA etc but in the end decided against it as I realised dropping my trousers and boxers and baring my arse to inject in front of the startled diners was perhaps not the wisest of moves.



Is there a solution for those poor insulin-dependent diabetics who have needle phobia? A less embarrassing method of delivering insulin when in a club or restaurant than having to get out all that paraphernalia and drawing attention to yourself? Apparently so – a company called Oramed Pharmaceuticals have been working on a different method of delivering insulin, via rectal insertion of a suppository! Imagine how much more socially acceptable this would be than injecting in public – how could anyone possibly object to someone pushing something up their behind before eating? Oh, if only Messrs Banting and Best had put their energies into this method of delivery, then we wouldn’t all be marked out as druggies and junkies by a shocked and disgusted Joe Public!

Ah, welcome Mr Jones, to your annual review!
I hope that you’ve been keeping well?
There’s been an advancement – it’s something quite new,
You can’t wait to hear, I can tell!

I know that, for you, there’s a deep-seated fear
Of each insulin injection you face, 
You might even say it’s a pain in the rear,
Well, here’s something I’m sure you’ll embrace!

‘What? Is it a pill I can swallow each night?
Oh, that would be perfect for me!
For, try as I might, needles give me a fright,
And hurt like the sting from a bee!’

Not a pill that you swallow, though you’re on the right lines,
Nor a patch or a gum that you chew…
Now I hope you don’t mind, please expose your behind,
And I’ll just ‘introduce’ it to you!

There now, that didn’t hurt! Did you feel any pain?
It’s quick and so easy to do!
Oh dear, it’s popped out! I’ll just try it again…
Now don’t squeal or fart till I’m through!

You’ll soon get the hang, when you’re out on the town,
Of inserting this handy suppository!
You just need to turn round, pull your trousers right down,
And discreetly fill your rectal depository!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 5, 2016)

Good grief. Now wash your hands, please.


----------

